# Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

In meinem letzten Sommer erstellten Teich hat sich mittlerweile von alleine einiges Leben angesiedelt. 
Unter anderem habe ich __ Molche entdeckt. (Es wird nichts eingesetzt. Alles muss selber einwandern.)

Jetzt überlege ich mir, ob zwei kleine Welse eine günstige Ergänzung für meinen relativ naturnahen Gartenteich währen. (Das die auch selber einwandern, glaube ich aber nicht )
Vorab: Ich habe ca. 20 Jahre Aquaristikerfahrung mit Süss und Meerwasserbecken)

Was ich mir vorstelle:
Priorität haben ganz klar, Molche, __ Frösche, __ Käfer etc. 
Gibt es auch winterharte Welse welche nicht räuberisch sind und meinen Katze verspeisen? 
Der __ Waller wird daher sicherlich in Frage kommen. 

Fürs warme Wasser gibt es ja verschiedene Welsarten wie der Dornwels welche sehr friedlich sind und Algen grasen. Gibt es etwas ähnliches in Winterhart für den Teich?

Kois, Goldfische etc. gefallen mir nicht.
Ach ja, eingesetzt würden die Fische erst nächstes Jahr. Die Bepflanzung muss sich zuerst richtig vermehren.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Boxerfan (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hallo Patrick,
ich habe in meinem Teich 2 Albinowelse drin. Sind jetzt ca. 70 cm lang. Die Burschen sind winterfest. Sind aber Räuber, alles was sich bewegt und ins Maul paßt wird gefressen.
Katzenwelse mußten auch winterfest sein, aber da erkundige dich lieber nochmal nach.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hallo Dietmar

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Kannte den __ Katzenwels nicht.
Habe mich rasch ein wenig darüber informiert. Wikipedia sei Dank.
Hauptfutter nicht Katzen  Sondern __ Käfer, Krebstiere und so weiter. Also nicht der erhoffte __ Pflanzenfresser.

Auch mit den bis zu 50cm Länge je nach Unterart dürfte er ein wenig gross für mein Teichlein mit grossen Flachwasseranteil werden.
Vermutlich wird es schwierig einen mir passenden Fisch zu finden.
Ich stelle mir einen Fisch vor, der nicht grösser als ca. 10-15cm wird und dadurch nicht allzu viel Schaden anrichten kann.


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hallo Patrik,

wenn Du kleine naturnahe Fischchen haben möchtest, die sich gut beobachten lassen und trotzdem Deinen Teich nicht umgraben oder leerfressen, kann ich Dir eigentlich nur __ Moderlieschen empfehlen. Lieblingsspeise: Mücken. 

Ihre Brutpflege ist gut zu beobachten und um __ Molche und __ Frösche zu ärgern sind sie zu klein. Eher andersrum: Einige unserer Wasserfrösche hatten durchaus Appetit auf Lieschenfilet.


----------



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hallo Christine

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 
Nach einigem Nachlesen über das __ Moderlieschen bin ich überzeugt, das sie die idealen Fische für meinen Teich wären. 
Sie hauen mich optisch aber eigentlich nicht aus den Socken. Daher werde ich warten, ob sie via Anhalter als Laich per Vogelbeine selber einwandern. 
Dann dürfen sie gerne bleiben. Ansonsten wird es wohl keine Fische in meinem Teich geben.

Ich habe mich noch ein wenig über Kaltwasserwelse informiert. Es sind glaub alles Räuber.  Daher kaum für meinen Teich geeignet.


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

hallo patrik,

wenn du was buntes suchst: Regenbogenelritzen (Notropis chrosomus)

der werner (wp-3d) hat welche: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18044


----------



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hallo Mitch

Danke für die Empfehlung.
Sehen toll aus, die kleinen Fischis. Besonders im Sonnenlicht und davon habe bei meinem Teich ja reichlich. 
Muss mich noch ein wenig über die Regenbogenelritzen informieren. Habe noch nicht richtig viel rausgefunden. Wenn es mir recht ist, habe ich was über diese Rasse in einem alten, sicherlich dick verstaubten Fischbuch.
Werde das ganze mal eine Zeitlang wirken lassen. 
Habe ja locker ein Jahr Zeit, bis der Teich so weit ist um die zusätzliche Belastung locker wegzustecken.


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hi,

naja - so unscheinbar sind die Lieschen gar nicht - aber vielleicht wären die Goldelritzen noch etwas für Dich. Sind auch kleine brave, aber gut sichtbare Gesellen. Wobei sie aber - genauso wie die Notropis chrosomus - nicht zu den einheimischen Fischen gehören. Deshalb habe ich beide ursprünglich nicht vorgeschlagen. Ansonsten wäre der __ Bitterling noch eine Alternative. Der braucht aber __ Muscheln um glücklich zu sein. Ist immer eine heikle Sache....


----------



## goldfisch (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*



Turbo schrieb:


> .... wie der Dornwels welche sehr friedlich sind und Algen grasen. ..


 ?

Hallo Patrik,

also da verwechselt was. 

Zum Tema : Ganz früher gab es kleine Pelteobagrus, Ob auch in der Schweiz weiss ich nicht. Da waren wir vermutlich näher dran. Sind zwar auch kleine Räuber, aber nicht schlimmer als ein Stichling. Vermutlich brauchen sie  auch ordenlich Strömung, und werden im Teich nie wieder gesehen.

Vor zwei Jahren hatte OBI Österreich mal was ähnliches, aber im grösseren Kaliber als Farbform in der Werbung .Der frist aber dann schon junge Goldfische.

Sie widersprechen natürlich wie die bisher genannten Nordamerikaner Deinen Naturteichkonzept.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Turbo (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Wels für meinen Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hallo Jürgen und Christine

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Mit dem Wels habe ich es doch eigentlich vermutet. 
Dennoch hatte ich viele Nachzuchten im Aquarium in welchem es auch diverse Welse hatte. Ohne das sie diese Jungfische aufgefressen hätten.
Kann aber sicher nicht eins zu eins auf den Teich übertragen werden.
Besonders wenn nicht massiv gefüttert werden soll. Wenn dies gemacht würde, könnte es vermutlich auch mit Welsen klappen, so das sie nicht alles leer räubern. (Habe ich zumindest irgendwo gelesen)
Aber dafür ist meine Filteranlage nicht ausgelegt.

Das mit dem Naturteich-Konzept sehe ich nicht so eng. Es muss als ganzes mit der Gartenanlage, der umliegenden Landwirtschaftszone und dem anderen Getier aufgehen. Pflegefreundlich sein und Freude machen.
Ob Schweizerstammbaum oder nicht ist mir nicht allzu wichtig.


----------



## Hofmann (28. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Turbo, mich werde interessieren, welche Art von Welse hast Du am Ende ausgesetzt. Habe eine Gartenteich und hätte gerne Welse drin, jetzt stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem , habe __ Molche und __ Frösche drin.


----------



## Turbo (28. Apr. 2020)

Salü
Da hast du ja einen ganz alten Beitrag ausgegraben. 
Fische hat es keine gegeben. Vermisse sie auch nicht. 
Hab zurzeit dutzende __ Molche, __ Libellen ab und zu __ Frösche und __ Kröten viele Vögel, Katzen, Fuchs und Dachs am und im Teich. Ein ganz tolles miteinander. Nichts eingesetzt. Alles selber zugewandert


----------



## Turbo (28. Apr. 2020)

Ach ja..  Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Aquaga (28. Apr. 2020)

@Turbo 

Boah, geniale Ufergestaltung! Und der 'borrowed view' ist ja mal der absolute Hammer!
Dein Teich gefällt mir wirklich gut 

Öhm, gibt's noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## Turbo (28. Apr. 2020)

Salü Gabor
In meiner Gallerie hat es viele Fotos. Die Zeit und das verlanden des Teichs hat vieles an Gestaltung dazu beigetragen. 
Bin aber immer noch am optimieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir einen Fisch vor, der nicht grösser als ca. 10-15cm wird


__ Steinbeißer fällt mir da noch ein.


----------



## Hofmann (26. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank. So wie ich es sehe gibt's kein geeigneter Wells schade.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2020)

Hofmann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. So wie ich es sehe gibt's kein geeigneter Wells schade.


Würde ich anders formulieren, dein Teich ist nicht __ Wels geeignet. 
Wenn er jedoch einige 100.000 m³ und auch eine ordentliche Tiefe,  dazu noch einen schönen Bestand an Futter .....
Ja dann wäre alles anders


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2020)

Bekannter von mir hatte wegen einer Krebsinvasion im Teich...Am. Krebse, einen __ Waller eingesetzt...Ja das ist schon ein großer Teich. Derzeit füttert er Ihn auch mit gerupften Tauben oder so Fischfile. Die Filmchen die er einstellt sind schon witzig.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bekannter von mir hatte wegen einer Krebsinvasion im Teich...Am. Krebse, einen __ Waller eingesetzt...Ja das ist schon ein großer Teich. Derzeit füttert er Ihn auch mit gerupften Tauben oder so Fischfile. Die Filmchen die er einstellt sind schon witzig.



Hi Thorsten,

dein Bekannter hat wohl auch die Filme gesehen wo sich in Albi die Tarn-Waller  trinkende/badende Tauben auf den Kiesbänken schnappen (weil er Tauben verfüttert)

ich werde nach dem langen Wander-Pfingstwochenende auch mal wieder ein Tauwurmbündel/mehrere Stinte/Sardine am Haken im Teich versenken um den eventuell ja noch letzten im Teich vorhanden Waller raus zu bekommen - vorher brauch man keine Drachenfische einzusetzen (der andere schon in den Löschteich umgesetzte hat unter der dortigen Goldfischplage schon gut gewütet)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> dein Bekannter hat wohl auch die Filme gesehen wo sich in Albi die Tarn-__ Waller trinkende/badende Tauben auf den Kiesbänken schnappen (weil er Tauben verfüttert)


Ja, habe ich ihm geschickt.
Hatte einen Film gemacht, wo er den Waller mit einem Fischfile gefüttert hat.
Er ist Koch. Denke, da gibt es mal as eine oder andere was zu lange in der Kühlung liegt.


----------

